# Rescue will not go on grass.



## Bhurley (Apr 17, 2013)

We rescued a 1 year old golden doodle named Molly. She was from Arkansas and may have been in a crate or pen for most of her life. We got her a little over 2 weeks ago and she has made some great strides so far. She would not climb stars or do basic commands. One of the issues we are trying to work on is when we got her she would only go to the bathroom off leash and in the woods. We were able to get her to go on leash, but only in the gravel under the decks. She only does that with me consistently not my wife. I would love to get her to go on grass, but I have tried out waiting her and walking her when I know she has to go, but she just waits. We have a dog walker that comes during the day, but without having her go for her it defeats some of that purpose. 

Any advice?

Thanks Bill


----------

